# xBox Halo? xBox networking?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone up for this game? Our 16 year old daughter, Chelsea, has gotten pretty good at this. Her and her church buddies gather up on the weekend a lot to play this game. They will have 5 games going at one time at this one guys house... totally fanatics.

Anyway, Chelsea got a used xBox and wants to get it online so she can play games, but we don't have an network connection in her room. We need to do the wireless thingy. What would be the cheapest wireless card that would work with her xBox and our wireless router?

I'm pretty clueless about xBox and she says she needs me to find her a card. I looked at what I thought might be one but over 100 bucks... :raped: She only paid like 80 bucks for the xBox.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2006)

Sonnie,
Does the xbox have any usb ports?

There are some pretty inexpensive usb-based 802.11g (54mbps) wireless adapters. They look like usb flash drives (small).

The only problem is the throughput, wireless may not be that good for games (I don't play so I can't really say).

What kind of wireless router do you have ? Is it 802.11g ?
Linksys, Netgear, Dlink ?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nope, no USB port, just a Ethernet port.

Our wireless is a Linksys 802.11g (and b too I think). We get great connection speeds in her room so I don't think wireless will be a problem. I just gotta figure out an alternative to buying that xBox card.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

You would have to hook up the Xbox to an ethernet port on a wireless access point, similar to this Dlink. You may want to ebay for an older one as you only need 10Mbps for an internet connection, not the fancy 54 or 108.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm thinking I can use something like this or maybe this.... or is this the same as the first link?


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

The linksys should work fine as you already have a wireless network.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I picked up one of the refurb units at Dakmart for $27 shipped.


----------

